# help identify prewar Roadmaster?!



## trailrunner (Aug 16, 2011)

I've got a Cleveland Welding Co/Roadmaster ladies 26" bike. It's skiptooth and has the serial number J10995 but I've not been able to find any info on how to decipher this number. Does anyone know what year this was built? I've been told that since it's skiptooth that it is for sure prewar but I'm not positive this is true. What info other than the year can you learn from the serial number? I've attached pictures also. Any help is appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Your bike is an early postwar bike. Cleveland Welding, the company that produced it, used 1” pitch chain and rear facing dropouts into 1954. Cleveland Welding Serial number lists are not known to exist in the public domain although the NBHAA does have original factory documentation for much of what they produced. I have collected serial numbers from many CWC bikes and can estimate your bike to be from 1946 based on the serial number and the configuration of the frame. Early postwar production was very basic and generally sold without much of the decorative sheet metal that was used on deluxe prewar and later postwar models. The fact that this bike has double rear fender stays indicates that it was not originally equipped with factory rack.

One interesting point regarding this bike is that the basic pattern of this girl’s frame was introduced in late 1940 as a new-for-1941 model. That frame was entirely different from the earlier girl’s offerings and used a special tank that was only produced in late 1940 through early 1942. When production resumed toward the end of the war, the same frame was brought back but with a different placement of the brace between the upper and lower front tubes. The prewar tank itself was not produced after the war and will not fit the common postwar version of the frame. But…_.a few_ of the postwar bikes have turned up with the prewar brace placement and this is one of those frames. This bike would not have been sold with a tank and technically one is not correct on it but the prewar tank will fit this frame and there is one likely for sale on this site currently! Potentially this was a good day to drop by!

The tank, and a gorgeous 41 girl’s Western Flyer badged CWC bike are on this thread:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?17266-For-sale-1940-1941-Ladies-Western-Flyer-Pre-War

These frames were only produced through probably about the end of 1946 or early into 1947 and were replaced with again, another completely different girl’s frame.


----------



## trailrunner (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for so much information! That is all very interesting to know. I thought it might have been post war but the guy who is restoring it was sure it was pre-war due to the skiptooth. Just had it powder coated but haven't seen it yet so I'll definetly have to post pictures after I pick it up. Thanks again! Very appreciated!


----------



## jpromo (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah skiptooth is a good indicator but not the best for dating as you come across skiptooths postwar and "speedchains" (1/2" pitch) prewar as well. I actually have a '55~ Shelby which still has an inch pitch but that's about as late as you'll see them as the companies don't want to waste their leftover stock.

A cool bike, nonetheless. I just picked one up from the same period which Phil helped me out with too. It's definitely a neat history that I'd take over a tank or springer any day :] Good luck!


----------



## trailrunner (Aug 18, 2011)

Can you guys explanin what the 1" pitch is?


----------



## jpromo (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry; 1" pitch is a skiptooth chain. With those, there is one inch between the teeth on the chainring. A standard chain will be only a 1/2" between every link. These have been just about standard since the late 40s.


----------



## trailrunner (Aug 21, 2011)

Cool. Thank you for your help.


----------



## frankabr. (Sep 10, 2011)

*Can you tell the age of my recently acquired CWC Goodyear Bicycle, Serial B95634  ?*

Here are a pictures:


----------

